# Juwel filter removal help PLEASE!!



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys i am a noobie :blush:, I hope someone can help me out, i have just bought a juwel rio 400 but i want to remove the internal filter as it looks ugly and i have bought a better external one,however it seems to be siliconed in i think and was wondering how other people have taken them out without damaging either the filter box(want to keep it just in case) or tank! Any help would be very gratefully recieved.
Thanks Tess


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

you need a long, sharp, thin/flexable knife and you have to gently cut the silicon between the tank and the filter box.

done loads and never found a better way. why they dont use suction cups like every other filter in the world is beyond me.
great filter, just uses up to much space.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I just pulled hard. :hmm:


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay, its out,Thanks Jenky went with the knife option ....... well until we couldnt reach the bottom ones then went esfa,s and gave it a good pull lol, now to get the damn silicone off the glass grrrrr.
Thanks guys xx


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

jenky said:


> you need a long, sharp, thin/flexable knife and you have to gently cut the silicon between the tank and the filter box.
> 
> done loads and never found a better way. why they dont use suction cups like every other filter in the world is beyond me.
> great filter, just uses up to much space.



I second this.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Purplebeardielover said:


> Yay, its out,Thanks Jenky went with the knife option ....... well until we couldnt reach the bottom ones then went esfa,s and gave it a good pull lol, now to get the damn silicone off the glass grrrrr.
> Thanks guys xx


Should have read on a bit lol. Just use a sharp blade and gently scrape it off as if you were stripping wallpaper.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I just pulled hard. :hmm:


 that's cause you're so macho


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I just pulled hard. :hmm:


Same, gave it a good tug and it came off. I also removed a smaller one with a knife, just jamed it in there and pulled it.


----------



## Lego (Jun 22, 2009)

Lots of people suggest using stanley knives to get the remaining silicone off the glass, I've never tried it though 'cos I can guarantee I'd lose eight fingers before any of the silicone came off!

With the smaller Juwel tanks I've found a good tug removes the filter and silicone with no residue, wasn't so lucky with my Rio 240 though and I have 8 black blobs still on the glass  If you find an effective way that doesn't involve the removal of several fingers in the process please let me know


----------

